# Need help with marine upholstery dealer



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Has anyone had to use a upholstery shop? I need to find one to redo a 31 ft boat. Also the netbag under the T top. Let me know if you have had a good experence with one . Thanks for your help. Gene


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Roger over at Pro Trim did some work on my enclosure in the spring. Nice guy,quality work and prices aint to bad. Give him a call,he's not busy at all right now and is in the Bahia Mar compound so security isn't a problem. 777-4429


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

johnsons trim shop on w street 438-4140 does marine trim. dont know about the tbag though. they get all my work on mercedes and do a great job. talked to tom the other day and he said was still doing boat work.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

Call Dave Martinez 936-2510 in Pace. He has done several of my customers boats, both repairs and complete jobs. Quality work and very reasonable priced.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

tracy @ custom design interiors did alot of quality work for me in the past. very reputable with awesome prices. he really stands behind his work. he just finished waterhazzards complete boat and did an outstanding job his number is 207-5596 tell him you are a pff'er and he will cut you a deal!!! he is @ w and truman. :letsdrink


----------



## Capt. Read Nichols (Jul 27, 2008)

go to billy at the canvas shop on gulf beach he does one of the best jobs here i personally think


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *MULLET HUNTER (10/23/2008)*tracy @ custom design interiors did alot of quality work for me in the past. very reputable with awesome prices. he really stands behind his work. he just finished waterhazzards complete boat and did an outstanding job his number is 207-5596 tell him you are a pff'er and he will cut you a deal!!! he is @ w and truman. :letsdrink


Tracy did a great job with the cushions on my boat. I would reccomend him in a second. Call him and talk with him, he will do ya right... 207-5596


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

> *bonita dan (10/23/2008)*Roger over at Pro Trim did some work on my enclosure in the spring. Nice guy,quality work and prices aint to bad. Give him a call,he's not busy at all right now and is in the Bahia Mar compound so security isn't a problem. 777-4429


*I will second Roger at Pro Trim located at Bahia Mar Mairna. He is ahard working man and has done great things for us.*


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *BananaTom (10/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *bonita dan (10/23/2008)*Roger over at Pro Trim did some work on my enclosure in the spring. Nice guy,quality work and prices aint to bad. Give him a call,he's not busy at all right now and is in the Bahia Mar compound so security isn't a problem. 777-4429
> ...


I AGREE! Excellent service!!!!!!!! You won't be disappointed...


----------



## bonedaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

Tracy Harrellson for sure! I believe that Mullet Hunter put his phone # in earlierpost.Just had him make a new t-top canvas and reupholstered all my cushions i.e leaning post and front of center console cushions (White w/6in black stripe in the middle and 2in silver to each side of the black, looks awesome!) He also made me a new splash curtain for the CC 3 sides with a zipper on each side for expansion later like some side splash guards that hook to the gunwales. Definitely knows his stuff and plan on having him do more work in the future. Tell him Kevin sent ya!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *freespool50 (10/23/2008)*johnsons trim shop on w street 438-4140 does marine trim. dont know about the tbag though. they get all my work on mercedes and do a great job. talked to tom the other day and he said was still doing boat work.


They suck...I took a couple boat cushions to them and they did a horrible job, had to go back twice. Before that they did my center console in my truck and its ok. They screwed me and screwed up on my boat seats though. Would Not Recommend


----------



## robnfl35 (Feb 27, 2009)

Roger from Pro Trim is now working out ofS&S marine at the north end of L street. He is doing some upholstery work for me at about half what I thought it was going to cost. When I needed some work done on my wife's BMW convertible top he was the only one in town who would do it. Highly recommend


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

<H1><SPAN class="fn org">Call Clint at Pettus before youcommit toanybody else. He re-upholstered an old Bayliner for me about 10 years ago. Looked better than the factory and beat every price in town.</H1><H1><SPAN class="fn org">Pettus Upholstery</H1>(850) 432-2862


----------

